# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Меня ненавидит вселенная

## Селти

Я уже не знаю что делать. Хочу высказаться. Меня ненавидит вселенная, все плохое что может произойти, обязательно произойдет. Мои нервы не выдерживают, я чувствую будто схожу с ума. 
1) Все друзья которые у меня есть меня меняют на кого то другого, постоянно меня предают. Сейчас у меня нет никого. Полное одиночество
2) меня чуть не изнасиловал лучший друг с которым общалась 5 лет. Если бы это произошло я бы здохла. 
3) родная сестра распускает слухи по всему району мол какая я плохая, а когда я спрашивую почему она так говорит, у нее язык в жопе, все выдумывает. Невинная овечка для всех. 
4) постоянно болит обосраный живот
5) родилась без матки и вагины. Не детей, ни семьи. Нафиг жить?! Ради чего? Ради работы и отпуска 2 раза в год?!
6)если я чем то начинаю увлекаться, это обязательно просрется. Увлеклась фотошопом и монтажем? Сломается ноутбук. Тату? Полетела тату машинка. И таких случаев десятки. 
7)невезет даже в бытовых мелочах. Споткнусь 100500 раз за день, 10 раз ударюсь головой, что нибудь сломается, упадет, стукнет током и.т.п
8) страшно выходить на улицу. Постоянно что то происходит. 1 раз чуть не убили зеки, 1 раз преследовали, постоянно пристают какие то уроды, может наехать машина.
9) поступили в институт, поняла что не мое и ушла. Теперь я вообще не знаю чем заняться по жизни
10) все родственники ржут надо мной, думают что у меня нет проблем, никто не понимает, поддержки нет
11) с личной жизнью тоже беда. Я далеко не урод, спасибо хоть с внешностью повезло. Но не могу любить. Да и кто захочет бракованную.

Я не понимаю почему так не везет вообще во всем? С самого рождения?! Тело, школа, институт, увлечения, бытовуха, родственники,личная жизнь. Может меня прокляли я хз, ну это нереально так жить. Не могу что либо делать, потому что все равно все просрется. Ради чего жить? Стараться?! Зачем что то делать? Жизнь тупо пуста, в ней нет ничего!
Может кто то сталкивался с патологическим невезением? Я не знаю как бороться! УЖЕ ПРОСТО ХОЧУ ЗДОХНУТЬ. 
СПАСИБО ЕСЛИ ХОТЬ КТО ТО ЭТО ПРОЧИТАЛ. МНЕ НЕ КОМУ ОТКРЫТЬСЯ, ПУСТЬ ЭТО БУДЕТ ИНТЕРНЕТ

----------


## Лазраил

На счет вашего поста....
Тут сложно сказать, но нужно понимать что все плохое относительно.
Я к сожалению не могу изменить обстоятельства вашей жизни, и думаю никто 
не может кроме вас. Но важно изменить отношение. Нет, это не тупой метод всяких 
психологов аля у вас нет проблем, жрите таблетки и радуйтесь жизни. Вам подойдет
скорее что-то вроде стоицизма. Я в свое время практиковал его в 18 лет в армии. И досох-пор практикую.

----------


## Nabat

> Я уже не знаю что делать. Хочу высказаться. Меня ненавидит вселенная


 Не обольщайся, вселенной ты глубоко безразлична)
Все твои проблемы - только твои. С одной стороны это плохо - нет того, на кого можно спихнуть вину, с другой стороны хорошо - все в твоих руках ;-)

----------


## Лазраил

> Не обольщайся, вселенной ты глубоко безразлична)
> Все твои проблемы - только твои. С одной стороны это плохо - нет того, на кого можно спихнуть вину, с другой стороны хорошо - все в твоих руках ;-)


 Как сказать. Люди - часть вселенной. Они могут как вредить так и помогать...

----------


## Человек из будущего

> 1) Все друзья которые у меня есть меня меняют на кого то другого, постоянно меня предают. Сейчас у меня нет никого. Полное одиночество


  Это поправимо, но это реальность, часто у нас размениваются людьми, в силу разных взглядов, интересов и эгоизма.



> 2) меня чуть не изнасиловал лучший друг с которым общалась 5 лет. Если бы это произошло я бы здохла.


  Значит друг к вам испытывал не дружеское влечение, почему вы это за 5 лет не увидели. И что же случилось? Вы убежали или ударили его тапком?



> 3) родная сестра распускает слухи по всему району мол какая я плохая, а когда я спрашивую почему она так говорит, у нее язык в жопе, все выдумывает. Невинная овечка для всех.


  Не обращайте внимание, вы же сами знаете какая вы.



> 4) постоянно болит обосраный живот


  возможно надо пройти диагностику желудка, пропить лекарства от глистов, для профилактики.



> 5) родилась без матки и вагины. Не детей, ни семьи. Нафиг жить?! Ради чего? Ради работы и отпуска 2 раза в год?!


  Вы думаете что люди живут только ради этого? Вы ошибаетесь, кроме озвученных, есть еще много других возможностей для построения жизни.



> 6)если я чем то начинаю увлекаться, это обязательно просрется. Увлеклась фотошопом и монтажем? Сломается ноутбук. Тату? Полетела тату машинка. И таких случаев десятки


  Значит нужно развиваться дальше, при первой неудаче не нужно опускать голову и прятать в песок. Ноутбук и тату машинку можно починить, если нет способностей к ремонту, можно найти квалифицированные руки. Это типовые проблемы в любом деле. Чем бы вы не занимались, всегда что-то может сломаться в самый неподходящий момент, поэтому люди которые хотят получить результат покупают качественные инструменты, ремонтопригодные или доступные по цене к замене. К этому надо относиться спокойно, любая техника может сломаться, и это нормально. 



> 7)невезет даже в бытовых мелочах. Споткнусь 100500 раз за день, 10 раз ударюсь головой, что нибудь сломается, упадет, стукнет током и.т.п


  Развивайте вестибюлярный аппарат, занимайтесь спортом, гимнастикой, прочувствуйте своё тело и габариты пространства. Возможно вы также думаете о чем-то, что заполняет ваше пространство. Я вот всегда режу пальцы, даже казалось бы в том месте, где это невозможно сделать, я умудряюсь порезаться или проколоть руки до крови, но я уже привык к этому, и стараюсь избегать острых предметов )



> 8) страшно выходить на улицу. Постоянно что то происходит. 1 раз чуть не убили зеки, 1 раз преследовали, постоянно пристают какие то уроды, может наехать машина.


  Избегайте опасные зоны, меняйте маршрут. Я вот сегодня в аварию чуть не попал, и так бывает очень часто, стараюсь аккуратно водить, но бывает и такое. 



> 9) поступили в институт, поняла что не мое и ушла. Теперь я вообще не знаю чем заняться по жизни


  Если учиться не тянет, учитесь зарабатывать, хотя бы на хлеб, способы заработка известны, здесь нужно понять что вы лучше всего можете с лёгкостью делать.



> 10) все родственники ржут надо мной, думают что у меня нет проблем, никто не понимает, поддержки нет


  Какая поддержка вам необходима сейчас?



> 11) с личной жизнью тоже беда. Я далеко не урод, спасибо хоть с внешностью повезло. Но не могу любить. Да и кто захочет бракованную.


  Много людей хотят бракованных, потому что они другие, я тоже в чем-то бракованный, и у меня есть недостатки, однако мне не мешает это общаться и заводить интересные знакомства и близких людей по духу.

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Я не понимаю почему так не везет вообще во всем? С самого рождения?! Тело, школа, институт, увлечения, бытовуха, родственники,личная жизнь. Может меня прокляли я хз, ну это нереально так жить. Не могу что либо делать, потому что все равно все просрется. Ради чего жить? Стараться?! Зачем что то делать? Жизнь тупо пуста, в ней нет ничего!
> Может кто то сталкивался с патологическим невезением? Я не знаю как бороться! УЖЕ ПРОСТО ХОЧУ ЗДОХНУТЬ. 
> СПАСИБО ЕСЛИ ХОТЬ КТО ТО ЭТО ПРОЧИТАЛ. МНЕ НЕ КОМУ ОТКРЫТЬСЯ, ПУСТЬ ЭТО БУДЕТ ИНТЕРНЕТ


 Потому что вы все трудности связываете с невезением, но на самом деле это уроки, которые должны вас развивать, нужно перестать гнаться за всем, за иллюзиями, нужно ставить приоритеты и потихоньку решать трудности, вместе с ними обретая уверенность и наполненность, решить нужно что вам нужно, что даёт вам жизненные силы, что даёт энергию, если такое занятие есть, нужно жить им, нужно заряжаться им, это даст вам определённую степень свободы.

----------


## Человек из будущего

Меня ненавидит вселенная или меня любит вселенная? Почувствуйте разницу, я благодарю вселенную за все испытания, которые сделали меня сильным, я благодарю вселенную за все проблемы на которых я сломался и стал тем кто я есть, я благодарю вселенную за то что у меня есть опыт которого нет у других.

----------


## Klepsidra

Эх подруга сочувствию тебе. По нескольким пунктам совпадение есть. Насиловать вот только не пытались, наверное потому что я чертова хикка которая из дому носа не кажет. Хотя глядя на мою рожу, окружающим обычно кажется будто я вечно недовольна чем то, даже когда просто думаю о чем то.
А так одна шалава похоже пробовала вывешивать мой номер телефона на сайте с эротическим контентом. Сука звонят иногда. Незнаю похоже это на слухи ли нет, скорее на подрывную деятельность. В общем выражаю чувственную солидарность.

----------


## Klepsidra

> Меня ненавидит вселенная или меня любит вселенная? Почувствуйте разницу, я благодарю вселенную за все испытания, которые сделали меня сильным, я благодарю вселенную за все проблемы на которых я сломался и стал тем кто я есть, я благодарю вселенную за то что у меня есть опыт которого нет у других.


 Сдается мне мил человек, что если бы она пришла сюда за советом она спросила бы совета. Иногда нужно просто прокричать свои чувства чтобы запустить рефлексию.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Эх подруга сочувствию тебе. По нескольким пунктам совпадение есть. Насиловать вот только не пытались, наверное потому что я чертова хикка которая из дому носа не кажет. Хотя глядя на мою рожу, окружающим обычно кажется будто я вечно недовольна чем то, даже когда просто думаю о чем то.
> А так одна шалава похоже пробовала вывешивать мой номер телефона на сайте с эротическим контентом. Сука звонят иногда. Незнаю похоже это на слухи ли нет, скорее на подрывную деятельность. В общем выражаю чувственную солидарность.


 На "подрывную деятельность"...)) Минут пять смеялась, ты определенно сделала мой день))

----------


## 4ёрный

Топик прям как в фильме "невезучий" с Ришаром и Депардье. Посмотрите на досуге. А ещё неплохо начать приём пофигистина. И флагвсемврукина. Заимейте две или три симки. Одна - расходная для типа друзей, вторая - для родственников, третья - для своих целей. Первую меняйте раз в год. Вторую - при ссорах. Третью - по необходимости. Займитесь рукопашным боем. Или хотя бы отработайте один удар, который железно  отобьет охоту у нападающего. Например, в кадык. И вообще, держите с людьми дистанцию. Общаться можно и по инету . А если ещё и дома ни ребёнка, ни котёнка, то ваще повезло. Весь мир ваш. И плевать на Вселенную.

----------


## Лазраил

Мне нравится ваша логика. Одобряю.

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Сдается мне мил человек, что если бы она пришла сюда за советом она спросила бы совета. Иногда нужно просто прокричать свои чувства чтобы запустить рефлексию.


 Ну давайте уже как-то рефлексировать вместе )

----------


## Klepsidra

> На "подрывную деятельность"...)) Минут пять смеялась, ты определенно сделала мой день))


 Интересно какими путями ходят мысли человека который находит причины для смеха в описании несчастий другого?

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Интересно какими путями ходят мысли человека который находит причины для смеха в описании несчастий другого?


 А в каком месте речь шла о несчастьях?)
Вот в этом:



> Насиловать вот только не пытались, наверное потому что я чертова хикка которая из дому носа не кажет.


 Ну, наверное). 

Или в этом:



> А так одна шалава похоже пробовала вывешивать мой номер телефона на сайте с эротическим контентом. Сука звонят иногда.


 Где же ты, не выходя из дома, таких шалав находишь?)

----------


## Человек из будущего

> обосраный живот - это как?


  Это просто ну ругательное слово на живот, который всё время болит, и который заставляет часто бегать в туалет. Думаю как-то так )

----------


## Klepsidra

> Где же ты, не выходя из дома, таких шалав находишь?)


 Я их не ищу, они делают это сами.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Я их не ищу, они делают это сами.


 Интересно, чем ты их так привлекаешь)

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Это просто ну ругательное слово на живот, который всё время болит, и который заставляет часто бегать в туалет. Думаю как-то так )


 Если ругательное, то говорят "сраный". А "обосранный" - это  патология)

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Если ругательное, то говорят "сраный". А "обосранный" - это  патология)


  Думаешь, что у неё в животе дренаж? Давай лучше без подробностей, мне кажется что это не так.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Думаешь, что у неё в животе дренаж? Давай лучше без подробностей, мне кажется что это не так.


 С моей стороны подробностей не было. Просто эта фраза звучала буквально, возможно, автор действительно не так выразилась. 
Но меня всегда раздражала привычка людей, которые устраивают "стриптиз" своей физиологии. Мне кажется, такие темы не для ушей каждого встречного. Это проблема настолько индивидуальна, что выносить ее на всеобщее обозрение с хэштегом "я неполноценный", как-то не комильфо. А уважение вызывают как раз те, кто имея ограниченные возможности здоровья, это стоически переносят, не требуя жалости к себе.

----------


## Remarque

Нет, ну а чё?)  Почему бы не поныть?)  Если не здесь, то где тогда вообще? В реале же все привыкли носить маски, вот там реально "не комильфо" показывать свои чувства, а здесь, на форуме, совсем другое дело, учитывая  его анонимность.

----------


## Лазраил

Вот именно.
В реале нужно искать поддержки. Там нужно искать человека перед которым можно снять маску.
Тут то что, тут не особо помогут....

----------


## brusnika

..

----------


## June

> Так что стОит ли париться о том, что о нас подумают другие?


 CтОит.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Нет, ну а чё?)  Почему бы не поныть?)  Если не здесь, то где тогда вообще? В реале же все привыкли носить маски, вот там реально "не комильфо" показывать свои чувства, а здесь, на форуме, совсем другое дело, учитывая  его анонимность.


 Да речь-то не о чувствах шла, а о демонстрации аномалий развития. И те, кому хочется "поныть" на этот счет, делают это не просто так, а с целью получить ответную реакцию в виде жалости и понимания. Но такую поддержку может обеспечить лишь тот, кому они не безразличны, то есть близкий человек, а оказать реальную помощь - только врач.

----------


## Remarque

Я около года назад читал на другом форуме историю одной женщины. Она писала, что у неё нарушено пищеварание каким-то необычным образом, в связи с чем от неё очень неприятно пахнет. Она обходила кучу врачей, но они так и не смогли оказать ей существенную помощь. А одеколоны особо не помогали.
В общем, она искала на том форуме хотя бы моральную поддержку среди чужих людей, учитывая, что у неё не было и личной жизни, да и родственников особо не было, насколько я понял. На работе ей было очень неловко из-за её необычного запаха.

----------


## Remarque

> CтОит.


 Да нифига не стОит. Плевать на окружающих. Свои тебя поймут, а на  всех остальных плевать. В лучшем случае лишь 10% окружающих тебя примут таким, как ты есть, со всеми твоими странностями, а остальные 90% - чужие для тебя. И их мнение о тебе ни в коей мере не должно тебя интересовать.

----------


## Remarque

> Вот именно.
> В реале нужно искать поддержки. Там нужно искать человека перед которым можно снять маску.
> Тут то что, тут не особо помогут....


 Я бы не был таким уж категоричным, ведь и вирте можно встретить родственную тебе душу, если повезёт. Но потом всё равно желательно перевести с ней контакты в реал.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Плевать на окружающих... И их мнение о тебе ни в коей мере не должно тебя интересовать.


 Все правильно). Как однажды сказала одна из моих любимых актрис: "хрен, положенный на мнение окружающих обеспечивает спокойную и счастливую жизнь").

----------


## June

> Да нифига не стОит. Плевать на окружающих. Свои тебя поймут, а на  всех остальных плевать. В лучшем случае лишь 10% окружающих тебя примут таким, как ты есть, со всеми твоими странностями, а остальные 90% - чужие для тебя. И их мнение о тебе ни в коей мере не должно тебя интересовать.


 Возможно, мы говорим о разном. Если я буду плевать на мнение работодателя, коллег или тех, кто мою работу принимает, я вскоре лишусь и работы, и зарплаты. Если выйду из душа и, ничего на себя не одев, пойду в магазин за хлебушком, то с довольно высокой вероятностью я до магазина не дойду. Если пойду с хлебом мимо кассы, сотрудники магазина объяснят мне, что я им не очень нравлюсь. Если я буду продолжать совершать социально неприемлемые поступки, рано или поздно приду к выводу, что окружающий мир жесток, неоправданно жесток, по непонятной причине жесток и непривлекателен. Придётся стать либо совсем асоциальным, запереться в комнате и переместиться в тему о хикикомори (я не утверждаю, что это единственный путь в хикикомори), либо стать антисоциалом и в ответ на критику социально неприемлемых поступков проявлять ответную агрессию. Ни тот, ни другой путь не выглядит для меня привлекательным.

Не сочти это за призыв нравиться абсолютно всем. Если, например, вор полезет ко мне или к кому-нибудь другому в карман, я постараюсь сильно его огорчить.

Не понял, что ты называешь странностями. Если это недостатки, нужно с ними бороться, а не искать их принятия.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Возможно, мы говорим о разном. Если я буду плевать на мнение работодателя, коллег или тех, кто мою работу принимает, я вскоре лишусь и работы, и зарплаты. Если выйду из душа и, ничего на себя не одев, пойду в магазин за хлебушком, то с довольно высокой вероятностью я до магазина не дойду. Если пойду с хлебом мимо кассы, сотрудники магазина объяснят мне, что я им не очень нравлюсь. Если я буду продолжать совершать социально неприемлемые поступки, рано или поздно приду к выводу, что окружающий мир жесток, неоправданно жесток, по непонятной причине жесток и непривлекателен.


 Думаю, что все-таки о разном. А ты считаешь себя настолько плохим человеком, что совет не обращать внимания на мнение окружающих воспринимаешь, как призыв к анархии? Разве сгонять голеньким за хлебушком и потом еще пронести его мимо кассы – это предел твоих мечтаний? Ну вы же не беспредельщики) А ваши истинные желания не столь низменны и порочны, и уж тем более, не таят в себе опасности для других членов общества, надеюсь. Поэтому предложение меньше реагировать на то, что о вас говорят другие, вполне обосновано.

----------


## Lyka

Очень понимаю автора... 

Вот тут многие пишут "развивайся, не сдавайся после одной неудачи, надо идти дальше, люди живут не только для этого (семья, дети там). 
Круто всё. Вот только не думаю, что автор сего поста написал его после первой прям неудачи. Почини ноут и продолжай - классный совет. Только починка ноута стоит денег. И не факт еще, что его качественно сделают. Думаю, автор его чинила, как и многое другое. Здесь заплати, там отдай, тут почини, здесь подтяни. А в итоге вся жизнь превращается в бесконечные починки, подтягивания хвостов, затыкание дыр. Не остается ни времени, ни сил, ни средств для того самого хобби, для которого все затевалось. У меня также почти со всем)) И смайлы тут скорее истерического характера... кроме как тупо хихикать над очередной дырой, ничего ен остается. 

У меня очень похожая ситуация. И по натуре я больше боец, чем нытик. 
Но однажды силы просто кончаются. Потому, что проблемы (неудачи) не заканчиваются, а мутируют одна в другую. 
И все эти советы о том, что НАДО зачастую человек и так знает. Знает что НАДО сделать, только сил на эти действия нет. 
Просто нет и всё... а главное, не находишь смысла биться дальше. Зачем? Если за этой следующая хрень, за ней другая, за той третья. Если тебе 30-40 (условно) лет не везет во всем, и мир валится тебе на голову с завидным постоянством, очень сложно продолжать верить в то, что где-то там за горизонтом есть что-то ради чего было все это. 
Я вот тоже не очень понимаю зачем я? Для чего? Какой смысл? 

И честно сказать, не могу найти для автора каких-то слов, кроме сочувствия и понимания. Я знаю как это...

----------


## June

> Если тебе 30-40 (условно) лет не везет во всем


 Мне кажется, тут термин “не везёт” не способствует пониманию ситуации и, как следствие, не способствует правильному на неё реагированию. Поясню на примере. Представьте себе человека, год за годом пытающегося на северном полюсе вырастить бананы в открытом грунте. А они, по понятным причинам, год за годом стабильно не вырастают. Если описать эту ситуацию термином “не везёт”, появится надежда, которая гарантированно сменится разочарованием и фрустрацией. И только понимание невозможности вырастить бананы при отрицательной температуре может поспособствовать изменению ситуации к лучшему, и человек либо обеспечит тропический климат в той точке, в которой он находится, либо переместится в ту точку планеты, в которой подходящий климат существует сам собой, либо, по крайней мере, не будет надеяться на урожай и не испытает фрустрации из-за его отсутствия.

----------


## Lyka

Вы правы, термин вообще не очень. По крайней мере слишком абстрактный. 
Но если говорить обо мне, на бананы на северном полюсе не рассчитывала)) 

Ну, вот вам живой частный пример. Буквально месяц назад оформляла документы на наследство. 
Понимаете, так не бывает. Не бывает, чтобы ВЕЗДЕ в документах была ошибка. 
А у меня получилось. То площадь не та указана, то тип помещения, то номер дома, то буква неверная в фамилии, то еще что-то. 
И вроде, все не критично. Поправимо. Но... время, деньги, силы, отпуск коту под хвост + еще раз придется брать за свой счет, наверно, не знаю. Опять деньги, переезды, поиски удачного момента на работе и т.д.
Т.е. то, что у многих занимает пару недель, у меня обернулось эпопеей. Которая еще не завершилась. 

Рассчитывать получить бумаги (выписки/справки) без ошибок = ожидать бананов на северном полюсе? Не думаю)

И знаете, все-таки, делу тут не совсем в везение... 
Я часто перекручиваю свою жизни в попытке понять "где я ж так нагрешила то?"(с).
И понимаю, что херня собачья все это невезение. Всегда так было. Всегда вляпывалась. Но не ломалась.
Есть у меня знакомая пара. Вот им двоим вечно не везет. Они за картошкой сходить не могут, чтобы не вляпаться. Но они вместе. У них есть поддержка. Достаточно дружные семьи с двух сторон. Все эти приключения в итоге превращаются в поводы для поржать. 
В принципе, и со мной так всегда было. Вечно что-то шло не так, обходными путями. Никогда ничего не получалось с первого раза, наскоком. Но были вера и надежда. Надежда и вера на что-то прекрасное, светлое. 
И с такой надеждой все эти невзгоды с бумажками, сломанными ноутами, поломками сантехники и бог весь чего еще - ерунда. Так, мелочи жизни. Потому, что ты знаешь зачем и ради чего. 
А когда ты не видишь этого зачем и ради чего, всё это просто убивает. 

И название поста "меня ненавидит вселенная" мне очень близко. Потому, что именно такое впечатление складывается... Правда, я не думаю что, прям, ненавидит. Скорее ей плевать. Если вообще ТАМ есть что-то разумное и следящее за нами. 
Когда в жизни происходит хоть что-то радостное, светлое, тогда всё остальное становится неважным.
А когда этого нет, то добить может оторвавшаяся от чайного пакетика нитка.

----------


## June

> Рассчитывать получить бумаги (выписки/справки) без ошибок = ожидать бананов на северном полюсе? Не думаю)


 Возможно, рассчитывать быстро получить бумаги без смазки, устраняющей ужасный скрип шестерёнок чиновничьего аппарата, в этой стране равносильно ожиданию бананов на полюсе)

----------


## Remarque

> Возможно, мы говорим о разном. Если я буду плевать на мнение работодателя, коллег или тех, кто мою работу принимает, я вскоре лишусь и работы, и зарплаты. Если выйду из душа и, ничего на себя не одев, пойду в магазин за хлебушком, то с довольно высокой вероятностью я до магазина не дойду. Если пойду с хлебом мимо кассы, сотрудники магазина объяснят мне, что я им не очень нравлюсь. Если я буду продолжать совершать социально неприемлемые поступки, рано или поздно приду к выводу, что окружающий мир жесток, неоправданно жесток, по непонятной причине жесток и непривлекателен. Придётся стать либо совсем асоциальным, запереться в комнате и переместиться в тему о хикикомори (я не утверждаю, что это единственный путь в хикикомори), либо стать антисоциалом и в ответ на критику социально неприемлемых поступков проявлять ответную агрессию. Ни тот, ни другой путь не выглядит для меня привлекательным.
> 
> Не сочти это за призыв нравиться абсолютно всем. Если, например, вор полезет ко мне или к кому-нибудь другому в карман, я постараюсь сильно его огорчить.
> 
> Не понял, что ты называешь странностями. Если это недостатки, нужно с ними бороться, а не искать их принятия.


 Да, мы однозначно говорим о разном) Да и сам выражение "странности" я не совсем удачно выбрал. В принципе, это просто особенности, которые многие сочтут странностями, чем-то всё-таки скорее отрицательным.

А особенностями можеть быть что угодно: стиль одежды, необычная причёска, пирсинг, тату, предопочтения в музыке, да и вообще любые другие увлечения, но и, конечно же, сам характер человека. Один, к примеру, любит поговорить, душа компании, а другой, напротив, предпочитает уединение и не особо многословен. Большинство людей наверняка сочтут второго каким-то странным, но ведь он вполне может оказаться намного более надёжным, чем первый, если узнать их обоих получше. 

В общем, не следует пытаться подогнать себя под определённые нормы общества. Нужно оставаться верным самому себе, ища себе единомышленников под стать.

----------


## Remarque

> Все правильно). Как однажды сказала одна из моих любимых актрис: "хрен, положенный на мнение окружающих обеспечивает спокойную и счастливую жизнь").


 Да уж, Раневская, конечно, права)

----------


## 4ёрный

"А когда ты не видишь этого зачем и ради чего, всё это просто убивает."

Ну так и зачем оформлять бумажки, если это не нужно?
А если нужно, то надо при получении бумаг все проверять не отходя от окошка. Ибо мудакам в окошке глубоко на нас сирых похер. И нужно снискать в их глазах славу скандалиста и мозгоклюя. Тогда справки будут делать быстро и правильно.)))

----------


## 4ёрный

". Знает что НАДО сделать, только сил на эти действия нет. 
Просто нет и всё... а главное, не находишь смысла биться дальше. Зачем? Если за этой следующая хрень, за ней другая, за той третья. "

А зачем биться головой о стену, если рядом может быть дверь?
Все беды от неприятия нового. Может, стоит подумать, все взвесить и сменить исходные данные? Типа, место, род занятий, окружение...?

----------


## Человек из будущего

Да, везде нужна мотивация, без мотивации всё не так.
1)Человек хочет найти работу, мотивация чтобы заработать, его не берут там, не берут в другом месте, в третьем, и этот человек уже отчаялся искать работу, берёт и открывает своё дело, он начинает зарабатывать не зависимо от тех людей, куда он хотел уйти в найм. 
2)Человек хочет получить какую-то вещь, она должна мотивировать, она должна ему по настоящему нужна, он должен её хотеть сам, а не потому что надо или какие-то обязательства. Это так не работает. В жизни полно вещей - разного хлама, и у каждой вещи есть свои ценители, но по большому счету большая часть всех вещей - не приносят пользы, и среди этих вещей есть разница в цене, так что начинать нужно с небольшого, чтобы понять а нужна ли тебе эта вещь, даже лучше и дороже.
3)Человек живёт уже в каком-то комфорте, и ему сложно что-то менять, должна быть причина- мотивация чтобы выйти из зоны комфорта и что-то изменить. Да будет много ошибок, много неудач, много проблем, но всегда надо верить в себя и никогда не опускать руки. 
Ты скажешь, а что если человек пробует пробует, и у него уже не остаётся сил для борьбы, мотивация уже равна бессилию, что с этим делать, человек уже впадает в депрессию и отчаяние, ему уже ничего не хочется и не интересно, смысл в жизни уже теряется. Кто в этом случае должен помочь? Близкие? -Да, но они заняты и ты сам для них уже становишься проблемой, Бог - но Ему не до земных проблем, Друзья - но у них свои проблемы, и будут ли у них силы на вас. Получается человек находится сам с собой, и борется не только с окружающим миром, но и самим собой, происходит такой рассинхрон, вот после этого и появляется ненависть вселенной и прочие проклятия этой жестокой бессмысленной жизни.

----------


## Человек из будущего

На самом деле проблема гораздо глубже. Дело даже не только в невезении, а вечной борьбе за жизнь. Чтобы просто жить недостаточно просто быть. Тебе изначально нужны ресурсы, здоровье, это минимум чтобы просто жить. Дальше если у тебя этот вопрос решен, тебе надо придумывать цели, искать мотивации, искать смысл, жить ради самой жизни - это так глупо. Нужны идеи, общество делится на хозяев и рабов, на умных и глупых, на сильных и слабых, плюс к этому разные группы навязывают свои интересы, и человек без самоидентификации и осмысленности вечно в поисках своего места под солнцем, живёт часто чужими мечтами и иллюзиями. Эта тема слишком сложная чтобы кратко затронуть все проблемы этой борьбы.

----------


## 4ёрный

И про амбиции...
Можно перепрыгнуть высоту 5 метров за 10 сек., но для этого нужно быть Бубкой или Исинбаевой. А можно сделать то же самое с помощью лестницы, построенной своими руками за полдня. 
Всё в жизни достижимо. Это лишь вопрос времени и способа достижения цели. Надо лишь трезво оценивать возможности и амбиции.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> В общем, не следует пытаться подогнать себя под определённые нормы общества. Нужно оставаться верным самому себе...


 Когда примерно так сможешь сказать, считай, что достиг дзена)
"И я не горю желаньем лезть в чужой монастырь: 
Я видел эту жизнь без прикрас, 
Не стоит прогибаться под изменчивый мир - 
Пусть лучше он прогнется под нас…"

----------


## Lyka

> "А когда ты не видишь этого зачем и ради чего, всё это просто убивает."
> 
> Ну так и зачем оформлять бумажки, если это не нужно?
> А если нужно, то надо при получении бумаг все проверять не отходя от окошка. Ибо мудакам в окошке глубоко на нас сирых похер. И нужно снискать в их глазах славу скандалиста и мозгоклюя. Тогда справки будут делать быстро и правильно.)))


 Вы правда не понимаете? :Smile:  
Есть вещи, которые НАДО делать. И это не моя или автора проблема. Так у всех. И на этот счет у меня нет никаких претензий к жизни. Ну, мы все делаем много такого, что вообще не хочется делать. И оформление бумажек как раз из этой оперы. 

Справки делает не человек. Он делает выписку из базы. Ошибка в самой базе/реестре. И конечно, я перепроверяю. А дальше процедуры исправления этих ошибок. Которые не зависят от меня или конкретного оператора. Толку вообще орать у окошка?
И вообще, про бумажки я написала для примера того, что такое невезение. Что такие ситуации не равны ожиданиям бананов на северном полюсе.

----------


## Lyka

> ". Знает что НАДО сделать, только сил на эти действия нет. 
> Просто нет и всё... а главное, не находишь смысла биться дальше. Зачем? Если за этой следующая хрень, за ней другая, за той третья. "
> 
> А зачем биться головой о стену, если рядом может быть дверь?
> Все беды от неприятия нового. Может, стоит подумать, все взвесить и сменить исходные данные? Типа, место, род занятий, окружение...?


 Послушайте, ваши рассуждения из разряда книг про личностный рост)) Когда человек из Беверли-Хиллз советует человеку из Магадана выйти из зоны комфорта. Знаете эту шутку, да? 

Вы полагаете за 5 с лишним лет я не думала? :Smile: ) Не взвешивала, не меняла места, занятия и окружение? :Smile: ) Вы серьезно полагаете что это так легко? Уйти, например, с одной хреновой работы на другую очень офигенную? Вы много знаете таких примеров среди своих знакомых? 
Что такое поменять род занятий? Это значит бросить то, что ты делал и как-то этим кормился, и пойти учиться например. Или пойти низкооплачиваемым сотрудником в иную сферу. Просто потому, что у тебя нет там опыта. Тебе много сразу никто ен даст. А что если при этом и имеющийся род занятий не позволяет сделать накоплений? И этого то дохода не хватает... Т.е. уйти сознательно в минус? Ок, допусти если ты один и не несешь ответственности за кого-то еще это, с натягом, но возможно. А если на тебе обязательства и ты не можешь объяснить ребенку, собаке, родителям, что теперь они на самообеспечение, а ты пошел искать новый род занятий? :Smile: ) 

Вот вы как раз тот случай, когда советы очень правильные... прям, до тошнотворного блеска разумные)) Но так не бывает... в жизни так не бывает... 

Я тоже могу рассказать, что надо менять нелюбимую работу, надо уделять время и деньги на свои увлечения, надо развиваться, читать книги, отдыхать, иметь постоянный качественный секс, высыпаться и минимизировать стрессы. Я все это знаю!)) Возможно, лучше вашего. Но как в конкретной ситуации это сделать, обычно все руками разводят. 

В свое время я наслушалась этих советов от друзей и знакомых. Ок, говорила я, смотри вот вводные. Может ты и прав/а, может я не вижу двери рядом и долблю лбом стену. Давай, подскажи. Я реально хочу услышать мнение со стороны, реально хочу прозреть, если это возможно. Вот вводные, давай. 

И все... дальше пожимание плечами, примитивные какие-то попытки выставить "шахматные фигурки", которые тут же разбиваются о реальность, и многозначительное "Ну, я не знаю.... что-то же можно придумать". 

Ну, вот и иди в жопу, как говорится :Smile: )

----------


## Lyka

> И про амбиции...
> Можно перепрыгнуть высоту 5 метров за 10 сек., но для этого нужно быть Бубкой или Исинбаевой. А можно сделать то же самое с помощью лестницы, построенной своими руками за полдня. 
> Всё в жизни достижимо. Это лишь вопрос времени и способа достижения цели. Надо лишь трезво оценивать возможности и амбиции.


 Слушайте, а вы когда-нибудь были в депрессии? Или бываете здесь для того, чтобы щекотать свое самолюбие самоутверждаясь за счет произнесения банальщины над "поломанными, истощенными телами"? :Smile:  

Вы говорите глупость. Потому, что трезвая оценка возможностей вообще понятие очень размытое. Вот автор сего поста родилась с некоторой патологией. Её возможности по ряду пунктов равны нулю. И трезво оценивая в том числе и этот факт, она как раз и оказалась в ситуации безысходности. И никакое время не исправит ее горя по данному пункту. И если оценивать трезво, то кое-что все-таки недостижимо. Правда? 
И тут банальщина не поможет. Человеку нужно показать дверь. Да, другую. Да, не такую как он ожидал. Но такую, которая тоже может считаться выходом. И возможно, ему понравится. А лучше, если таких дверей окажется 2-3. Это во-первых.

Во-вторых, амбиции вообще не очень уместный термин в данном контексте. Любой нормальный живой человек хочет любви, поддержки, понимания, возможности самореализации. Это вы называете амбициями?)) Я не видела, что бы кто-то здесь (на форуме) страдал от отсутствия BMW, звездной должности, богатого любовника/цы, замка на лазурном побережье. По мне так, тут нет людей с амбициями.... Здесь недолюбленые, уставшие, вымотанные и не ощущающие своей важности/нужности люди.  

А добиться этого невозможно. Это либо есть, либо этого нет. С этим можно только научиться жить в надежде на чудо.

----------


## 4ёрный

Lyka, начнём с того, что мы с Вами не знакомы. Поэтому каждый делает свои выводы исходя из собственного опыта. Про жопу получилось забавно)))
Про бумажки я написал исходя из личного опыта. И на чиновников, да и вообще на кого-то орать не надо. Иногда можно быть весьма вежливым, но убедительным до поноса.)))

----------


## Lyka

> Lyka, начнём с того, что мы с Вами не знакомы. Поэтому каждый делает свои выводы исходя из собственного опыта. Про жопу получилось забавно)))
> Про бумажки я написал исходя из личного опыта. И на чиновников, да и вообще на кого-то орать не надо. Иногда можно быть весьма вежливым, но убедительным до поноса.)))


 Про жопу почти всегда забавно))

----------


## 4ёрный

Про физические недостатки - вспомните Стивена Хоккинга. Он смог найти свою дверь.

Амбиции - желания, которые временно невыполнимы. Или перманентно. Имхо.

А про BMW и прочую хрень... Наличие тоже не гарантирует удовлетворения. Если что, пара тачек у меня есть))))

Возвращаясь к жопе... У всех в жизни есть проблемы. Я тоже не исключение. Но стараюсь их дифференцировать и не париться. Вот не оформлен у меня дом - ну и хрен с ним. Прописка есть - меня фиг выгонишь))) Нет на некоторых машинах страховки - можно и так в моих краях ездить. 15 суток - отпуск))) А больше не дадут. За работу никогда не держусь - 10 лет был самозанятым. И ещё также смогу, если надо будет. 
Человеку на самом деле очень мало для существования надо. Главное - беречь нервы. 
И кстати, дети у меня тоже есть. 
И куча кредитов, и доход в семье меньше минималки на человека. Но это не повод истерить.
Проблемы решаются по мере поступления. Все равно все их за всю жизнь не решишь. И уйдёшь как пришёл - ни с чем.

----------


## 4ёрный

Про смену деятельности...
Трудовая книжка у меня давно кончилась))) теперь там ещё и вкладыш. И это только официальные места. 
Сразу скажу, что никаких накоплений никогда не делал и делать не буду. Прививку от этого сделали ещё при обмене 50 рублевок и чуть позже в 2000. Я с государством в эти игры не играю.
Каждые 5 лет ( иногда чаще) меняю работу. Ибо крыша ехать начинает. За всё время сменил десяток профессий . Иногда диаметрально противоположных. С энергетика - в менеджеры по снабжению, с военного - контрактника - в кладовщики, с электрика - в автослесари... 
Вперёд! А там разберемся!

Одно "но"! Семья всегда поддерживает. Даже если что-то наперекосяк. И я отвечаю взаимностью.

Может поэтому здесь я выгляжу странным. Но это уже мои проблемы)))) и никому здесь я о них не скажу. Решу сам когда придёт время.

----------


## 4ёрный

А зашёл я сюда ( предвосхищая вопрос) чтобы найти способы су. Нашёл (они тут есть). И просто остался. Поскольку просто поговорить можно только здесь.

----------


## 4ёрный

Про депрессию... А что про неё сказать... Когда в 16 заканчиваешь школу и понимаешь, что впереди пустота, глядя на реку, перегнувшись через перила моста... Или как... 

Фигня всё это.... Хуже было, когда в 90 е все друг друга кидали на зарплату. Давали деньги на проезд до офиса. А я ходил через весь город пешком. И на эти деньги покупал булку хлеба и пару бульонных кубиков. Так с женой и жили некоторое время. Ничего. Выкарабкались....

----------


## 4ёрный

Зато когда служил по контракту тушенкой с гречневой кашей кормил собак, поскольку деньги по полгода не платили, а продуктовый паек давали регулярно)))
Так что жизнь - зебра. Правда полоски разной ширины.

----------


## 4ёрный

Про физические недостатки... 
Знаете, годы здоровья не добавляют. И если на очередной медкомиссии я скажу всё как есть, то отстранят от работы стопудово. А место меня пока устраивает. Так что болит- не болит, а работать надо...

----------


## Remarque

> Когда примерно так сможешь сказать, считай, что достиг дзена)
> "И я не горю желаньем лезть в чужой монастырь: 
> Я видел эту жизнь без прикрас, 
> Не стоит прогибаться под изменчивый мир - 
> Пусть лучше он прогнется под нас…"


 Важно только различать желание человека просто выделиться перед другими, этакое позёрство, от естественного позыва и потребности быть иначе, чем масса. В первом случае люди просто играют на публику, а во втором - остаются самими собой, несмотря на общественное мнение.

----------


## Lyka

> Одно "но"! Семья всегда поддерживает. Даже если что-то наперекосяк. И я отвечаю взаимностью.


 Это не просто "одно но", это агромадное, вселенских масштабов НО!
Собственно, с этого я и начала свое повествование)) 
И отдельно пояснила, что ВСЕ ВОТ ЭТО херня, если есть поддержка (а с поддержкой есть и вера в будущее, и щущение важности, нужности). 

А когда ты один/одна совершенно!!! ( я сейчас не про межполовые отношения, если чё), то тебя к полу гвоздит всё. Не сразу, конечно. Не с первой капли. Постепенно. 
Да, и один не в смысле сидишь в четырех стенах в темноте. Людей то как раз навалом. 

Ну, тогда следующий вопрос)) а зачем искали способы су? Ради праздного интереса? 
Я вот сюда совсем за иным сунулась)) 
И я не говорила, что вы странный)) Скорее банальный))

----------


## Lyka

> Про физические недостатки - вспомните Стивена Хоккинга. Он смог найти свою дверь..


 Слушайте, вот только не надо про Хоккингов и Вуйчичей)) Во-первых, это истории не из России. Надо учитывать. Тут вон мужики на белом глазу бабам слегка за 30 доказывают, что те вышли в тираж и рассчитывать им не на что. И дамы эти совсем даже не дурнушки, а очень и очень. А вы про людей с какими-то особенностями. Это Россия, детка))

Во-вторых, у меня и без этих личностей есть перед глазами примеры людей с очень приятной судьбой и при этом очень большими проблемами со здоровьем (различного происхождения: от врожденных до при обретенных). 
И я бесконечно за них рада. Правда. Но если трезво оценивать (как вы и учили)) ), то они одни в своем роде на сотню тысяч. Если не больше. Так, что за таких людей следует искренне радоваться и умиляться, но я предпочитаю не строить песчаных замков  :Smile:  Исключение... "ошибка Бога"(с)  :Smile:  
Для меня, по шкале от 1 до 10, этот аргумент вообще тянет на слабую 2 :Smile: 
Особенно меня умиляют истории про какую-нибудь Люсю, которая дура дурой, страшная, истеричная, а отхватила мужика-олигарха (например), который ей в рот смотрит и пылинки сдувает! Как бы, да. И так бывает. Но надо просто включить мозги и понять, что  даже если сегодня все олигархи полюбят страшных, тупых и истеричных, их все равно на всех психопаток не хватит)) Ну, просто потому, что их мало. Банальная математика. А уж если учесть, что треть из них вообще играет за другую команду...)))

Короче, не люблю я этих разговоров)) Они не выдерживают никакой критики))

----------


## Lyka

> Про депрессию... А что про неё сказать... Когда в 16 заканчиваешь школу и понимаешь, что впереди пустота, глядя на реку, перегнувшись через перила моста... Или как... 
> 
> Фигня всё это.... Хуже было, когда в 90 е все друг друга кидали на зарплату. Давали деньги на проезд до офиса. А я ходил через весь город пешком. И на эти деньги покупал булку хлеба и пару бульонных кубиков. Так с женой и жили некоторое время. Ничего. Выкарабкались....


 Ну, а ради чего выкарабкивались то? Что-то держало на плаву. И это вообще не про материальные какие-то цели, задачи... Это материи иного порядка. И вот как только их не станет, встанет вопрос "А на кой хер вообще это все?". Я все-таки думаю, что автор (надо все-таки к ней вернуться, ибо тема ее) страдает именно по этому поводу. Впрочем, как и любой другой человек, который задался вопросом "А не пора ли мне пора?"... Если не всё, то очень многое можно протий даже не поморщившись, когда когда ты знаешь ради чего. И многие тут (и я в их числе) это "ради" и потеряли. Нет смысла.

----------


## 4ёрный

Lyka, не берите в голову. Всё, что я пишу может быть просто лживой маской. У меня их много.
Единственное, что точно - это не вселенная меня ненавидит, это я ненавижу её.

----------


## 4ёрный

А по теме топикстартера...
Можно много чего посоветовать. Да только ей это не надо. Она выговорилась - ей полегчало. Надолго ли? 
Да и стопудово все советы будут не впрок.  Пока чел сам не созреет - ничего он решать не будет. А когда созреет - никого спрашивать не станет.

----------


## 4ёрный

Знаете, Lyka, в Вас говорит излишняя эмоциональность, свойственная большинству женщин. С мужской точки зрения мир выглядит несколько иначе. И банальные советы проверены жизнью. 
Хотя... Слепой глухого не разумеет... Спасибо за общение)))

----------


## 4ёрный

А вообще, есть неплохой фильм "Ванильное небо" с Крузом. Да и "куда приводят мечты", "окончательный монтаж" с Уильямсом (покончил с собой несколько лет назад) тоже неплохие если обдумать.

----------


## 4ёрный

Общая беда людей в зацикленности на текущих проблемах. А ведь переключение мозга на другую деятельность зачастую помогает их решать.
Вот с тату машинкой. Что мешает разобрать и попытаться её починить? Она ведь всё равно не работает. А ноут - фтопку. Можно найти и простой комп для хобби. Иногда даже бесплатно. Нет безвыходных ситуаций. Веревка и мыло в кармане - тоже иногда выход. Аварийный. )))

----------


## Lyka

> Спасибо за общение)))


 И Вам наше с кисточкой)))

----------


## 4ёрный

Iona, наблюдая дельфинов в аквариуме, никогда нельзя быть уверенным что они не наблюдают за нами.

----------


## 4ёрный

Когда кончится попкорн, может что-нить расскажете, пока я меняю маски?

----------


## 4ёрный

Ню-ню... Типа  с возвращением? Трёхбуквенные сочетания закончились, пошли четырёх... 
Не забудь, что Aare уже занято)))

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Главное, что не ты наблюдатель...


 Да и ты не великий мистификатор. Просто никому не приходит в голову наблюдать, люди просто общаются. И по большему счету ему, думаю, все равно, Лука ты, или Иона. Только тебе почему-то нет.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Важно только различать желание человека просто выделиться перед другими, этакое позёрство, от естественного позыва и потребности быть иначе, чем масса. В первом случае люди просто играют на публику, а во втором - остаются самими собой, несмотря на общественное мнение.


 Быть иначе, чем масса, не естественный позыв, а образ жизни, поэтому различить не сложно. А если появляется потребность, то это и есть желание выделиться, но таких людей общественное мнение как раз очень сильно беспокоит, ибо ради него и было все затеяно.

----------


## Remarque

Ты просто намного лучше выражаешь свои мысли, чем я. Но насчёт потребности я всё-таки остаюсь при своём мнении. Просто я в неё вкладываю  несколько иной смысл. Допустим, мне нравится носить свитера и пальто из кашемира, про шарф и шапку из него вообще молчу. Ну вот мне очень нравится сам материал, не более. При этом я выбираю неброские цвета: серый, чёрный, синий. Хочу я при этом выделиться? Думаю, что нет, ведь на свитере и пальто не написано, из чего они сделаны. А вот потребность в одежде из кашемира и шерсти я всё-таки ощущаю.
Или мне, предположим, нравится носить боксеры из шёлка. Летом, при жаре, в них особенно приятно. Намного приятнее, чем в хлопке.
Но ведь никто не видит, что у меня там за бельё, а значит, я вряд ли пытаюсь этим выделиться. Или то же самое с одеждой из льна. Ну вот мне нравятся льняные штаны и рубашки. Но я тоже выбираю однотонные неброские цвета: бежевый, белый и хаки. Без всяких надписей и узоров.
На этом моя потребность в одежде вполне удовлетворена.

А вот кто-то другой любит носить футболки, на которых крупным шрифтом написано "Армани" или "Адидас". Зачем они это делают? Наверное, чтобы выделиться, показав другим, что могут позволить себе брендовую одежду, которая зачастую оказывается подделкой.
Помню, лет 5 назад, будучи в Москве, часто на улице и в метро встречал молодых парней, у которых на джинсах сзади было написано "Diesel" или "D&G". Не знаю, наверное, мода тогда была такая, но я ни тогда, ни сейчас не 
стал бы надевать одежду, столь явно аффиширующию какой-либо бренд, без разницы, написан он на груди, на спине или сзади на джинсах.

----------


## June

> Важно только различать желание человека просто выделиться перед другими, этакое позёрство, от естественного позыва и потребности быть иначе, чем масса.


 Remarque, а для чего ты хочешь быть иначе, чем масса?




> но я ни тогда, ни сейчас не стал бы надевать одежду, столь явно аффиширующию какой-либо бренд, без разницы, написан он на груди, на спине или сзади на джинсах.


 Почему не стал бы надевать?

----------


## Remarque

Да я просто не люблю людей. По крайней мере, большинство из них. Не люблю стадные инстинкты. Уважаю тех, кто способен пойти против массы. Таких не так уж и много. Себя лично я не причисляю ни к тем, ни к другим. 
Стараюсь быть сторонним наблюдателем, но охотно бы перешёл ко вторым.
Кстати, вполне терпимо и без всяких предубеждений отношусь к людям со всяческими психическими 
отклонениями, ведь и они в силу своих особенностей легко пойдут против массы))
И вообще чувствую, что родился не в ту эпоху. Моё место в 19-м веке.

Я не люблю выделяться в плане одежды. Мне нравится классический стиль. И при выборе одежды я никогда не руководствуюсь тем, что сейчас модно, а только тем, что нравится мне лично. И те люди, которые покупают 
одежду лишь ради определённого бренда, да ещё по возможности крупным шрифтом и в максимально заметных 
местах как раз подпадают под моё определение  бесформенной массы.

----------


## Remarque

Недавно потерял всякое уважение к Пугачёвой после её выходки на вокзале. Блин, ну ей трудно было, что ли, на своих двоих дотопать до поезда? 
Тем более, что доехав до Риги, там уже не выделывалась.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> А вот кто-то другой любит носить футболки, на которых крупным шрифтом написано "Армани" или "Адидас". Зачем они это делают? Наверное, чтобы выделиться, показав другим, что могут позволить себе брендовую одежду, которая зачастую оказывается подделкой.


 Для кого-то брендовая одежда — это повседневность, привычный образ жизни, которому не придается особого значения. Они не пытаются кого-то удивить, одевая боксеры с логотипом Версаче на всю ширину резинки, им и в голову не придет, что кто-то посчитает это позерством и обвинит их в желании выделиться. А кто-то становиться современным прототипом героини романа Ильфа и Петрова Эллочки, и наносит меткие удары по заносчивой Вандербильдихе, задействуя все ресурсы торговой площадки Алиэкспресс. Вот в этом и разница, если рассматривать вопрос с позиции фэшн-индустрии.




> Недавно потерял всякое уважение к Пугачёвой после её выходки на вокзале. Блин, ну ей трудно было, что ли, на своих двоих дотопать до поезда?


 Возможно, человек просто опаздывал. Не понимаю, откуда такой ажиотаж по этому поводу в массах?) И потом, это никому не помешало, никто не пострадал. Может, просто зависть, не?)

----------


## Remarque

Да нет, не зависть) Ты видела это её видео на вокзале? Думаю, можно с уверенностью сказать, что она никуда не опаздывала. Наверняка все работники поезда были о её приезде заранее оповещены, так что поезд бы всё 
равно без неё никуда бы не ушёл, даже если бы опоздала. Видно её недовольную рожу, её вальяжную походку. И ведь не одна Пугачёва нарушила правила, но и вся её семья, включая Галкина-Палкина. Блин, ну реально хоть кто-нибудь извинился бы из её семьи или её представителя, но нет.

Кстати, дело-то как раз не в боксерах, их же всё равно обычно не видно, а именно в верхней одежде, когда на 
ней крупными буквами написано название бренда.
Ведь сама фирма не просто так это делает, а явно рекламирует саму себя, чтобы и окружающие её видели. А 
покупатель вряд ли настолько глуп, что не понимает этого маркетингового хода. В общем, обычно он сознательно подыгрывает бренду, рекламируя его.

----------


## Remarque

Кстати, ты веришь, что Пугачёва любит Галкина? Или он её? Ведь это же всё шоу, лишь бы попиариться. Более 
того, убеждён, что и Фильку Киркорова Пугачиха никогда не любила, как и он её. Просто раскручивали себя в 
своё время таким образом, что типа замужем.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Видно её недовольную рожу, её вальяжную походку.


 Блин, ну реально, что вы за люди-то такие? Может, плохо себя чувствовала, вот и рожа недовольная была. А на вальяжную походку имеет право, заслужила.  




> И ведь не одна Пугачёва нарушила правила, но и вся её семья, включая Галкина-Палкина.


 Вот они как раз ничего не нарушали, въезд на перрон был разрешен, и, думаю, руководство вокзала было в курсе. Ей пошли навстречу, значит была причина, раньше-то она так не поступала.




> Блин, ну реально хоть кто-нибудь извинился бы из её семьи или её представителя, но нет.


 Перед кем им нужно было извиняться? Перед недовольными вроде тебя? С какой стати, позволь спросить?)




> Ведь сама фирма не просто так это делает, а явно рекламирует саму себя, чтобы и окружающие её видели.


 Те фирмы, которые ты указал выше, не нуждаются в рекламе, это реклама нуждается в них) Логотип каждой из них - это знак качества и стиля, и уже почти легенда)




> Кстати, ты веришь, что Пугачёва любит Галкина?


 Даже не сомневаюсь) Это я тебе как человек одного с ней зодиакального знака говорю)

----------


## Remarque

> Вот они как раз ничего не нарушали, въезд на перрон был разрешен, и, думаю, руководство вокзала было в курсе. Ей пошли навстречу, значит была причина, раньше-то она так не поступала.


  Ошибаешься) Правила были однозначно нарушены. Вот что по этому поводу заявили в РЖД: "...подъезд к поездам может осуществлять только специальная техника в некоторых случаях, которые строго регламентированы, по этому поводу будет проведена проверка действий сотрудников вокзальных служб". Потом провели проверку и хотели даже кого-то из персонала уволить, но вроде в итоге всё замяли. Гугл в помощь)

----------


## Remarque

Кстати, как ты относишься к первоначальной победе доченьки Альсю? Поддерживаешь махинации её родителей? Ведь их дочь явно не заслужила победу, там были намного более талантливые дети. Спасибо хоть, что результаты конкурса отменили.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Гугл в помощь?) Хех) Ты действительно думаешь, что я буду взламывать мозг поисковой системе в поиске подробностей этого ужасного "преступления"?) Меня абсолютно не трогает эта история, впрочем, как и все остальные истории звездных семей. Я, конечно, читаю заголовки новостей, но зачастую все на этом и заканчивается, детали таких событий меня мало интересуют. Вообще все, что напрямую меня не касается, меня не трогает. Вот пенсионная реформа помутила мой разум, это да. А победа дочки Алсу на каком-то конкурсе ко мне отношения не имеет, поэтому, пусть этим расследованием занимаются специалисты или те, кому больше нечем заняться) Ты себя к какой из этих двух категорий относишь?)

----------


## Remarque

Ни капли не сомневаюь, что я из твоей второй категории, из тех, кому больше нечем заняться, ибо фигнёй стадают)
И всё-таки реально некрасиво получилось, как эта семейка мошенников талантливых детей обманула. Вот весь шоу-бизнес такой. То Алибасов разыграет комедию со своим отравлением, чтобы поднять себе рейтинг, ибо его уже забывать стали, в чём уже не постеснялся признаться его менеджер, то Пугачёва поразит хамской выходкой, то Филька Киркоров какой-нибудь извращённый клип выпустит типа "цвет настроения синий")

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> И всё-таки реально некрасиво получилось, как эта семейка мошенников талантливых детей обманула. Вот весь шоу-бизнес такой.


 "Пренебрегая словесами 
Жизнь убеждает нас опять: 
Талантам надо помогать, 
Бездарности пробьются сами" 



> То Алибасов разыграет комедию со своим отравлением


 Только подумала, что ты бы еще про "крота" вспомнил и вуаля...)



> то Пугачёва поразит хамской выходкой, то Филька Киркоров какой-нибудь извращённый клип выпустит типа "цвет настроения синий")


 Так это всё для вас, господа, для тех, кого так легко поразить и разволновать) Вам предлагают на обсуждение разные вариации событий из мира, героем которого вам никогда не стать, но дают ощущение того, что вы прямые участники и  можете как-то повлиять на происходящее. Более того, чтобы вы не потеряли уверенность в собственной значимости, время от времени с шахматной доски слетает какая-то знаковая фигура. Но любая жертва - это всего лишь возможность провести выгодную комбинацию. "Надо наказать, пусть извинятся!", - кричат недовольные "наблюдатели". "Провинившихся" штрафуют, они публично извиняются. "Наблюдатели" удовлетворенно сопят: "То-то же". Что изменилось на самом деле? Ничего.

----------


## Remarque

Ну почему же, немало уже изменилось, а фигуры с завидной регулярностью так и сыпятся с доски, либо изрядно шатаются на краю, вот-вот грозя упасть) Тот же Макароныч уже это на себе почувствовал, увидя, как трудно ему организовать концерт, что сказывется на его финансовом положении. 
Алсу тоже лишь себе и своей дочери навредила.
Алибасова также теперь мало кто всерьёз воспринимает.

----------


## June

Remarque, я думаю, тебе симпатичны люди, в жизни которых есть цель, отличная от цели обывателя “быть как все”. Но я уверен, у этих людей нет цели “быть не как все”, потому что к чему бы такая цель привела? Все знают таблицу умножения, значит я не буду знать? Все моются хотя бы раз в неделю, значит я не буду мыться? Согласись, человек, движимый такой целью, вызвал бы у тебя отвращение, прежде всего своим запахом) У человека, идущего против толпы, возможно, нет цели идти против этой толпы. Просто он идёт к своей цели, а толпа идёт в другую сторону.

У меня есть гидрокостюм для плавания на поверхности, на нём крупными буквами написано имя бренда и фраза “be one” (возможно, если бы итальянский дизайнер знал английский лучше, он написал бы “be first”). Мне гидрик понравился прежде всего точным соответствием моей фигуре и наличием встроенного капюшона, защищающего шею от обгорания. У подобных гидриков обычно шейный обтюратор натирает и вызывает дискомфорт, а тут его, благодаря капюшону, просто нет. И если бы ты решил, что я купил его из-за надписей, ты бы ошибся.

У меня на ногах сейчас носки с названием бренда во всю их длину, они очень удобные и сделаны из хорошего материала. За цену, за которую я их купил, я ни разу не видел ничего столь же качественного.

Последние лет 15 я покупаю джинсы одного бренда. В этом году купил на пробу Peoneer, ткань на ощупь понравилась. Поносил, по ощущениям оказались менее комфортные, плюс после стирки у них покоробило ярлычок сзади на поясе. С моим привычным брендом ничего похожего ни разу не происходило. Так что у брендов, кроме понтов, есть и другие прелести)

----------


## Remarque

На мой взгляд, твои примеры про мытьё и таблицу умножения не подходят) Мыться, безусловно, нужно, хотя бы чисто ради поддержания здоровья. И умственно развиваться тоже необходимо, поэтому без знания таблицы умножения никак не обойтись.

А вот за что я не люблю толпу, так это за её  неприятие, а порой даже противодействие тем, кто от неё отличается.
Есть же простое правило: "Живи и давай жить другим". Не мешая и не вредя другим людям. Больше ничего не нужно. Следуй все люди этому простому правилу, наступил бы рай на земле. Но это, конечно, этопия. Большинство людей не может спокойно мириться с особенностями других. Это начинается уже с детских лет, когда над кем-нибудь выделяющимся из класса издеваются в школе, а потом и переносится во взрослую жизнь.

----------


## June

Lyka, я однажды летел из Домодедово в Кольцово с дорогим и хрупким прибором, который всегда брал в салон самолёта. А когда собрался лететь обратно, из Кольцово в Домодедово, той же авиакомпанией, на том же самолёте, прибор оказался слишком большим, и меня с ним в салон не пустили. Я пошёл в администрацию аэропорта решать проблему. Там его померили линейкой, сказали УУУ… Я спросил, сколько. Оказалось, всего 300 рублей, после чего меня вообще без досмотра, рентгена и всяких металлоискателей пропустили в зал ожидания. Я думаю, тем, кто в этой стране хорошо умеет решать проблемы подобным образом, везёт значительно чаще) Я сам подобного не люблю и по возможности избегаю, тут просто была необходимость довезти прибор в целости и сохранности.

Когда родители занимались переоформлением документов, они тоже сталкивались с кучей чиновничьих ошибок, разным написанием имён типа “Аркадьевич” в одном документе и “Аркадиевич” в другом и прочим геморроем. Я думаю, трудности, с которыми вы столкнулись, для этой страны - норма.

----------


## June

> Есть же простое правило: "Живи и давай жить другим". Не мешая и не вредя другим людям.


 С этим соглашусь, но добавлю "другим, соблюдающим это правило". Не хочу давать жить мерзавцам, ворам, насильникам, убийцам.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> я однажды летел...с дорогим и хрупким прибором, который всегда брал в салон самолёта. А когда собрался лететь обратно...прибор оказался слишком большим, и меня с ним в салон не пустили. Я пошёл в администрацию аэропорта решать проблему. Там его померили линейкой, сказали УУУ… тут просто была необходимость довезти прибор в целости и сохранности.


 Какая интрига) Lyka, безусловно, оценит и продолжит свое увлекательное повествование)

----------


## Remarque

> С этим соглашусь, но добавлю "другим, соблюдающим это правило". Не хочу давать жить мерзавцам, ворам, насильникам, убийцам.


  Но тут опять же нужна оговорка. Вот, например, несколько лет назад был случай в Москве, когда Виноградов расстрелял в офисе своих коллег. А потом выяснилось, что они продолжительное время издевались над ним. Конечно, убивать этих отморозков не стоило, тут он явно перестарался, за что и загремел за решётку, но вот чисто по-хорошему, по-человечески, всем этим мудакам следовало бы конкретно набить морду, выбить зубы, сломать руку. Просто чтобы изменили своё отношение. Но обычно этих тип людей только могила исправляет. Да, если их бы просто избили, то ходили бы тихо и боялись, но за спиной наверняка бы продолжали вредить. А так вот их убили и реально хочется сказать: "убили Максимов и хрен с ними".

В общем, если почитать биографии всяких маньяков и убийц, то выясняется, что их нередко гнобили в школе и на улице, а уж потом они слетели с катушек. Получается, виноваты не только они сами, но и среда, общество, в котором они выросли.

----------


## June

Керченского стрелка тоже травили. Пишут, за дешёвую одежду. Я не был свидетелем и не знаю, так это или не так. Возможно, и у керченского стрелка, и у этого Виноградова были какие-то косяки, которые они упорно не хотели замечать, и за которые их травили. Возможно, косяки были только в головах травивших.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Тот же Макароныч уже это на себе почувствовал, увидя, как трудно ему организовать концерт, что сказывется на его финансовом положении.


 Но несмотря на все это он продолжает беспрекословно следовать своим убеждениям, с которыми нельзя не согласиться: "Я наконец сформулировал для себя что такое война. Это когда два (три, четыре) негодяя не договорились о своих делах, и 10 (20,30, 50, 100) тысяч закодированных дурачков и 100 (200, 500, 1000) романтиков с оскорбленным чувством Родины идут убивать друг друга."   
Кого ты имел в виду, когда писал: "Уважаю тех, кто способен пойти против массы. Таких не так уж и много."? По определению, таких, как он, сейчас действительно мало, остальные 80% - внушаемые, невежественные и агрессивные идиоты. Еще процентов пять все понимают, но не готовы пострадать в финансовом плане, поэтому помалкивают. Так ты за кого?)

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> кто-то сейчас губу себе отгрызет от зависти)  Да уж, не любят умные женщины, когда рядом появляется еще умнее или красивее


 Не ослеп там еще от красоты этой неземной?) 
А "женщина еще умнее" может повторить попытку, если имеет что сказать)

----------


## turtl

> Но тут опять же нужна оговорка. Вот, например, несколько лет назад был случай в Москве, когда Виноградов расстрелял в офисе своих коллег. А потом выяснилось, что они продолжительное время издевались над ним. Конечно, убивать этих отморозков не стоило, тут он явно перестарался, за что и загремел за решётку, но вот чисто по-хорошему, по-человечески, всем этим мудакам следовало бы конкретно набить морду, выбить зубы, сломать руку. Просто чтобы изменили своё отношение. Но обычно этих тип людей только могила исправляет. Да, если их бы просто избили, то ходили бы тихо и боялись, но за спиной наверняка бы продолжали вредить. А так вот их убили и реально хочется сказать: "убили Максимов и хрен с ними".
> 
> В общем, если почитать биографии всяких маньяков и убийц, то выясняется, что их нередко гнобили в школе и на улице, а уж потом они слетели с катушек. Получается, виноваты не только они сами, но и среда, общество, в котором они выросли.


 Виноградова знал мой друг, они работали в одной фирме. Когда я спросил, почему, он ответил: он любил девушку и она вместе с сослуживцами издевалась над ним. Он не нашёл поддержки...

----------


## Remarque

> Но несмотря на все это он продолжает беспрекословно следовать своим убеждениям, с которыми нельзя не согласиться: "Я наконец сформулировал для себя что такое война. Это когда два (три, четыре) негодяя не договорились о своих делах, и 10 (20,30, 50, 100) тысяч закодированных дурачков и 100 (200, 500, 1000) романтиков с оскорбленным чувством Родины идут убивать друг друга."   
> Кого ты имел в виду, когда писал: "Уважаю тех, кто способен пойти против массы. Таких не так уж и много."? По определению, таких, как он, сейчас действительно мало, остальные 80% - внушаемые, невежественные и агрессивные идиоты. Еще процентов пять все понимают, но не готовы пострадать в финансовом плане, поэтому помалкивают. Так ты за кого?)


 Увы, вынужден тебя разочаровать насчёт Макакаревича)) Месяц назад появилась инфа, что Макар выступит на патриотическом концерте на Дне России на Красной площади. Многие сочли, что Макароныч тем самым прогнулся под Путиным, дав своё согласие на выступление. Ведь деньги и для Макара не пахнут)) В связи с этим на его страничке посыпалось куча  негативных комментов он недовольных подписчиков. Люди прямо ему говорили, что он лицемер, раз решил там выступить, изменив тем самым своим убеждениям. Макар долго скромно отмалчивался, но потом всё-таки написал, что его уже все достали с политикой и он не намерен больше ничего комментировать.
Прикол в том, что потом эту выступление Макара-таки отменили, сочтя его там неугодным персонажем. Макароныч конкретно обломался, написав потом таинственно, что кто-то кому-то позвонил, в связи с чем ему и не дали выступить.

А вообще, если уж говорить о Макаре, то он знатный лицемер. Хорошо, пусть называет 80% населения земли дебилами и критикует жителей России. Это его право. Дерьмократия же всё-таки. Но какого хрена он в своё время написал открытое письмо Путину, прося его оградить от нападок общественности?
Раз уж открыто высказывает своё провокационное мнение, то пусть без жалоб терпит высказывания о нём другим людей. А так вот получается, что Макар тогда изменил себе же, завопив "спасите-помогите, не виноватая я"))

И Макароныч тоже относится к той же массе, но не российской, а бандеровско-укропской, западенской, поддерживая их.

----------


## Remarque

> Керченского стрелка тоже травили. Пишут, за дешёвую одежду. Я не был свидетелем и не знаю, так это или не так. Возможно, и у керченского стрелка, и у этого Виноградова были какие-то косяки, которые они упорно не хотели замечать, и за которые их травили. Возможно, косяки были только в головах травивших.


 Ну или вот другой случай. Несколько лет назад в новостях читал про задержание одного доцента в Штатах. Он планировал убить бывших однокурсников своего сына, которого те довели до суицида. 
Насколько я понял, те отморозки вышли сухими из воды, не понеся никакого наказания, а отец того парня хотел поквитаться с ними за своего сына. Жаль, что у него ничего не вышло. Он сам угодил за решётку. Ну разве это справедливо?

----------


## Remarque

> Виноградова знал мой друг, они работали в одной фирме. Когда я спросил, почему, он ответил: он любил девушку и она вместе с сослуживцами издевалась над ним. Он не нашёл поддержки...


  Да, она там тоже замешана была. Но Виноградов ёё не тронул, хотя она в тот день тоже на рабочем месте была.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Увы, вынужден тебя разочаровать насчёт Макакаревича...


 Все вы никак понять не можете, что искусство всегда было вне политики. Его музыка – это и есть вызов, протест, несогласие с происходящим, и совершенно не важно, на каком концерте это отыграно, в Москве на Красной площади, или в украинском Славянске. 
И вот снова: "Многие сочли, что Макароныч тем самым прогнулся…". Ключевое слово здесь МНОГИЕ. А когда чего-то много, то это ничего не стоит. Разве не с этого мы начали диалог?) Но ты уже не вспоминаешь о своем "уважении" к тем, кто идет против масс, напротив, благополучно с этими массами сливаешься, добавляя свой комок грязи в общий канализационный сток. Какой же ты сторонний наблюдатель после этого)

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> На то она и умная женщина, чтоб слишком много зря воздух не сотрясать


 Хорошая попытка. Интересно, а сколько еще вас здесь таких, некондиционных?)

----------


## Remarque

> Все вы никак понять не можете, что искусство всегда было вне политики. Его музыка – это и есть вызов, протест, несогласие с происходящим, и совершенно не важно, на каком концерте это отыграно, в Москве на Красной площади, или в украинском Славянске. 
> И вот снова: "Многие сочли, что Макароныч тем самым прогнулся…". Ключевое слово здесь МНОГИЕ. А когда чего-то много, то это ничего не стоит. Разве не с этого мы начали диалог?) Но ты уже не вспоминаешь о своем "уважении" к тем, кто идет против масс, напротив, благополучно с этими массами сливаешься, добавляя свой комок грязи в общий канализационный сток. Какой же ты сторонний наблюдатель после этого)


 Макароныч слился с западноукраинской массой. Вот Макар любит критиковать россиян, поддерживая Украину, но он почему-то ни разу не комментировал факельные шествия поклонников Бандеры по центру Киева, возведения памятников и название улиц по всей Западной Украине в его честь. Получается, он играет в одни ворота. Будь он действительно объективным, то критиковал бы и россян, и украинцев, а не просто поддерживал бы вторых.

А почему ты никак не прокоментировала открытое письмо Макара? Зачем он попросил у Путина защиты? Будь Макароныч действительно выше политики, то критиковал бы всех, кого захочет, но и другим бы позволял высказывать о нём то, что они думают. А так Макар считает, что когда он оскорбляет других - это хорошо, это можно, а вот критику в свой адрес душа поэта уже вынести не может, считая себя жертвой "режима"))

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> А почему ты никак не прокоментировала открытое письмо Макара?


 Потому что я не его пресс-секретарь) 

Ну а к чему вообще все эти споры? В итоге я все равно останусь при своем мнении, а ты при своем. Твоя позиция мною услышана, но не понята. Чтобы мыслить так же, мне нужно как и все, сойти с ума). По этому поводу вспомнила притчу:
В одном королевстве жил могущественный колдун.
Однажды он сделал волшебное зелье и вылил его в источник,
из которого пили все жители королевства.
Стоило кому-нибудь выпить этой воды, и он сразу же сходил с ума.
Наутро все жители королевства, отведав воды из этого источника, сошли с ума.
Королевская семья брала воду из отдельного колодца,
до которого колдун не смог добраться,
поэтому король и его семья продолжали пить нормальную воду и не стали сумасшедшими,
как остальные.
Увидев, что в стране правит хаос, король попытался восстановить порядок и издал ряд указов,
но когда поданные короля узнали о королевских указах, они решили,
что король сошел с ума и поэтому отдает такие же безумные приказы.
С криками они направились к замку и стали требовать, чтобы король отрекся от престола.
Король признал свое бессилие и уже хотел сложить корону.
Но королева подошла к нему и сказала:
«Давай тоже выпьем воду из этого источника. Тогда мы станем такими же, как они».
Так они и сделали.
Король и королева выпили воды из источника безумия и тут же понесли околесицу.
В тот же час их поданные отказались от своих требований:
если король проявляет такую мудрость, то почему бы не позволить ему и дальше править страной?
В стране воцарилось спокойствие, не смотря на то,
что ее жители вели себя совсем не так, как их соседи.
И король смог править до конца своих дней.


Через много-много лет правнук колдуна сумел создать волшебное зелье,
способное отравить всю воду на земле.
Однажды, он вылил это зелье в один из ручьев и, через некоторое время,
вся вода на земле оказалась отравлена.
Люди не могут жить без воды, и вскоре на земле не осталось не одного нормального человека.
Весь мир сошел с Ума.
Но никто об этом не знает.
Но иногда на земле рождаются люди, на которых это зелье почему-то не действует.
Эти люди рождаются и растут совершенно нормальными,
и даже пытаются объяснить остальным, что поступки людей безумны.
Но обычно их не понимают, принимая за сумасшедших.

----------


## June

> Насколько я понял, те отморозки вышли сухими из воды, не понеся никакого наказания, а отец того парня хотел поквитаться с ними за своего сына. Жаль, что у него ничего не вышло. Он сам угодил за решётку. Ну разве это справедливо?


 Несправедливо. Возвращаясь к началу дискуссии, тебе не кажется, что несправедливость начинается со слов "плевать на окружающих"? Этим однокурсникам было плевать на парня, коллегам плевать на Виноградова, одногруппникам было плевать на керченского стрелка. Опять же, отморозки в Штатах не прогнулись. Молодцы, или как?

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> я неповторимое, а она - мозг переполненный и красивый с пушистыми ушами, до которого вам всем ......) Но мы не одно и то же, можешь расслабиться)


 Прими феназепам на ночь, неповторимое...

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Вот еще один пример, что любые скрепы сделаны из злобы. Такие  готовы разорвать не только "предателя" Макаревича, но и каждого, кто не соответствует их представлениям о нравственности и морали. До конца комменты "хранителей скреп" дочитать не смогла, по понятным причинам. Только потом спросила себя: "Как же я, все-таки, решилась прибыть на одну планету с кучей невменяемых ублюдков?" 
А ключевая фраза поста звучит так: 
"В нашей стране живёт огромное количество неадекватных людей, оправдывающих пытки и убийства во имя своей корявой системы ценностей."

https://varlamov.ru/3508771.html?med...zen.yandex.com

----------


## Remarque

> Несправедливо. Возвращаясь к началу дискуссии, тебе не кажется, что несправедливость начинается со слов "плевать на окружающих"? Этим однокурсникам было плевать на парня, коллегам плевать на Виноградова, одногруппникам было плевать на керченского стрелка. Опять же, отморозки в Штатах не прогнулись. Молодцы, или как?


 Забыл ответить на этот коммент. По-моему, в этом посте всё беспорядочно смешано-перемешано, в связи с чем и сделаны странные выводы.
Плевать на людей - это отнюдь не означает вредить им. Под "плеванием" подразумевается лишь не обращать внимание на их субъективное мнение, когда они по той или иной причине оценивают твою личность в нелестном  для тебя свете. Не более того. Есть простое правило: "живи и давай жить другим". Не вредя им никоим образом. Больше ничего не надо. Соблюдай все люди это правило, наступил бы рай на земле. Но человеческая природа так уж устроена, что многие не могут даже спокойно пройти мимо окружающего, который чем-либо сильно выделяется, чтобы не прокомментировать его внешний вид.
Я не оправдываю массовые расстрелы в американских школах, но чисто по-человечески мне жалко и убитых, и убийц. Ни капли не жалко только тех из убитых, кто сознательно гнобил учеников, ставших впоследствии убийцами.

----------


## Remarque

> Потому что я не его пресс-секретарь) 
> 
> Ну а к чему вообще все эти споры? В итоге я все равно останусь при своем мнении, а ты при своем. Твоя позиция мною услышана, но не понята. Чтобы мыслить так же, мне нужно как и все, сойти с ума). По этому поводу вспомнила притчу:
> В одном королевстве жил могущественный колдун.
> Однажды он сделал волшебное зелье и вылил его в источник,
> из которого пили все жители королевства.
> Стоило кому-нибудь выпить этой воды, и он сразу же сходил с ума.
> Наутро все жители королевства, отведав воды из этого источника, сошли с ума.
> Королевская семья брала воду из отдельного колодца,
> ...


 Надеюсь, ты не считаешь Макароныча этаким пророком?) По-моему, у него давно уже крыша поехала) Мне никогда не нравилось его творчество. Но ладно, фиг с ним. Вот Цой, Шевчук и Высоцкий - это реально гении.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

WTF??? Топик начался с поста, где человек пишет, что его ненавидит Вселенная, описывает свои проблемы и т.п., а заканчивается Виноградовым, каким-то доцентом из США и Макаревичем.
Что за ералаш?

----------


## Remarque

> WTF??? Топик начался с поста, где человек пишет, что его ненавидит Вселенная, описывает свои проблемы и т.п., а заканчивается Виноградовым, каким-то доцентом из США и Макаревичем.
> Что за ералаш?


 А Вы администратор этого форума? Или всё-таки супер-модератор? Забавно наблюдать Ваше недовольство, тем более, что Вы сами сознательно нарушаете правила форума, исподтишка описывая способы су, за что положен бессрочный бан. Про бревно в глазу - это явно о Вас.




> Угу, берется акваланг с N20 ("эн-два-о") вместо 02 ("о-два")...
> Одного не пойму: зачем € 7 000? Можно и в € 100 вложиться.


 Смотрите, Вас и Джун уже предупредил об этом.




> Тоже вариант. И маленькое дополнение: роскомнадзор крайне негативно относится к столь открытому обсуждению способов ухода в мир иной, о чём нам всем напоминает баннер наверху.


 Кстати, Вы давали клятву Гиппократа? Как она вяжется с некоторыми Вашими комментами?

----------


## June

> Плевать на людей - это отнюдь не означает вредить им. Под "плеванием" подразумевается лишь не обращать внимание на их субъективное мнение


 Не раз встречал подобный совет и на этом форуме, и за его пределами. Как показывает практика, люди, дающие подобные советы, столкнувшись с негативной оценкой их самих, визжат громче всех, что заставляет меня усомниться в их искренности.

----------


## Remarque

> Не раз встречал подобный совет и на этом форуме, и за его пределами. Как показывает практика, люди, дающие подобные советы, столкнувшись с негативной оценкой их самих, визжат громче всех, что заставляет меня усомниться в их искренности.


 Не передёргивайте, практика в данном случае ничего не показывает, это лишь Ваше сугубо субъективное мнение. Впрочем, может, у Вас действительно есть какие-то статистические данные конкретно на эту тему? Тогда ради справедливости поделитесь ими, не томите! А если их всё-таки нет, то, наверное, лучше всего просто промолчать, воздерживаясь от давания оценок кого-либо, что свидетельствует отнюдь не в Вашу пользу.

----------


## June

*Remarque*, спасибо за прекрасную иллюстрацию к моему посту. Отдельное спасибо за то, что продемонстрировал неравнодушие к моему субъективному мнению, тем самым показав, что ты не собираешься следовать своему же совету.

----------


## Remarque

> *Remarque*, спасибо за прекрасную иллюстрацию к моему посту. Отдельное спасибо за то, что продемонстрировал неравнодушие к моему субъективному мнению, тем самым показав, что ты не собираешься следовать своему же совету.


 Во-первых, мы с Вами не переходили на "ты". Во-вторых, Вы так и не предоставили никаких доказательств Вашего субъективного мнения, которое Вы по непонятной причине считаете истиной. Тогда о чём вообще разговор? Выходит, Вы просто потрепали языком, не более. Вот когда научитесь аргументированно отстаивать своё мнение, тогда и вступайте в дискуссию.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> А Вы администратор этого форума? Или всё-таки супер-модератор? Забавно наблюдать Ваше недовольство, тем более, что Вы сами сознательно нарушаете правила форума, исподтишка описывая способы су, за что положен бессрочный бан. Про бревно в глазу - это явно о Вас.
> 
> 
> Смотрите, Вас и Джун уже предупредил об этом.
> 
> 
> 
> Кстати, Вы давали клятву Гиппократа? Как она вяжется с некоторыми Вашими комментами?


 1. Пример. Некто собирается изучить монографию профессора Мудозвонова под названием "Влияние препарата "А" на венозный отток из малого таза в условиях пребывания в открытом космосе". После нескольких страничек описания свойств препарата и условий открытого космоса в монографии ВНЕЗАПНО начинает описываться влияние лунного света на рост бараньих рогов в фазу полнолуния. Некто в ах...: он желал прочитать о действии препарата в открытом космосе, а не о баранах и луне.


2. Где в том, что я пишу о способах, конкретика? Каким образом эти сведения можно применить на практике? Если бы я, например, написал: "Берем препарат "А" в количестве таблеток № B и препарат "C" в количестве таблеток № D" и далее по тексту, то тогда, да, я нарушил бы правила форума.

3. Клятва Гиппократа? Ну да, давал. Только я никак не возьму в толк, что именно в моих комментах может КОНКРЕТНО помочь самоубийце претворить в жизнь его стремление с нею расстаться?

----------


## June

> Во-первых, мы с Вами не переходили на "ты". Во-вторых, Вы так и не предоставили никаких доказательств Вашего субъективного мнения


 


> Да нифига не стОит. Плевать на окружающих. Свои *тебя* поймут, а на  всех остальных плевать. В лучшем случае лишь 10% окружающих *тебя* примут таким...


 Ок, на вы, так на вы. Пишу “вы” с меленькой буквы не для того, чтобы продемонстрировать неуважение к собеседнику, но руководствуясь правилами русского языка. В доказательство своих слов я спровоцировал вас, *Remarque*, на реакцию, которая, как я ожидал, подтвердит мою правоту, и я эту реакцию получил. У меня нет статистики, моё мнение основано на моих собственных наблюдениях за посетителями этого (и не только) форума. Опять же, как показывает практика, и не только моя (я вечером выложу ссылку на мнение другого человека, если оно вас заинтересует), если припереть человека к стенке фактами, он не изменит своего мнения, скорее перейдёт на ненормативную лексику. Взять того же темпо. Однажды он требовал у меня доказательств того, что *Aare* воровка, и я их предоставил. Она сама писала на этом форуме, что воровала, и очень часто. Не вырубишь топором. И я кинул ему ссылку. В результате темпо до сих пор бегает за мной и блюёт матом) Люди очень не любят, когда их тыкают носом в их неправоту. Им очень хочется выглядеть правыми, хотя бы в своих глазах. Выглядеть, но не быть, к сожалению.




> А если их всё-таки нет, то, наверное, лучше всего просто промолчать, воздерживаясь от давания оценок кого-либо, что свидетельствует отнюдь не в Вашу пользу.


 Отвечу вашими же словами:




> А Вы администратор этого форума? Или всё-таки супер-модератор?


 *Remarque*, мой вам совет: будьте последовательны. Иначе вы будете выглядеть правым только в своих глазах.

----------


## June

На улице пошёл дождь и у меня появилось время выложить видео. Та мысль, которую я пытался выразить в предыдущем посте, начинается с 13й минуты, но я рекомендую посмотреть ролик с самого начала, он того заслуживает, на мой взгляд.

----------


## Remarque

На форуме весело стало)

----------


## Remarque

> 1. Пример. Некто собирается изучить монографию профессора Мудозвонова под названием "Влияние препарата "А" на венозный отток из малого таза в условиях пребывания в открытом космосе". После нескольких страничек описания свойств препарата и условий открытого космоса в монографии ВНЕЗАПНО начинает описываться влияние лунного света на рост бараньих рогов в фазу полнолуния. Некто в ах...: он желал прочитать о действии препарата в открытом космосе, а не о баранах и луне.
> 
> 
> 2. Где в том, что я пишу о способах, конкретика? Каким образом эти сведения можно применить на практике? Если бы я, например, написал: "Берем препарат "А" в количестве таблеток № B и препарат "C" в количестве таблеток № D" и далее по тексту, то тогда, да, я нарушил бы правила форума.
> 
> 3. Клятва Гиппократа? Ну да, давал. Только я никак не возьму в толк, что именно в моих комментах может КОНКРЕТНО помочь самоубийце претворить в жизнь его стремление с нею расстаться?


 Приведённый Вами пример совершенно непригоден. По сути, Вы сейчас просто "соскочили" с темы. Я Вам выше процитировал Ваш коммент с аквалангом, а Вы мне начали приводить в пример какую-то вымышленную и нелепую ситуацию. Но какое мне до неё вообще дело? Мы же говорим о Вашем примере с аквалангом, не так ли? Вот и вернёмся к нему. Вы там коротко описали способ су. Вы же не станете этого отрицать, не так ли? Впрочем, Вашего подтверждения сего факта и не нужно. Например, Роскомнадзор в случае необходимости проводил при судебных исках по конкретным комментариям уже закрытых су-сайтах лингвистическую экспертизу. Но это только в самых крайних и непонятных случаях. А в Вашем случае и так всё ясно. Знакомые моего двоюродно брата в Москве работают в этой области, поэтому я в курсе.  К слову сказать, у меня лингвистическое образование. И я сам уже проводил в своё время в качестве эксперта лингвистические экспертизы, например, по форензике, разделе лингвистики, тесно связанной с криминалистикой. Там определяется психологический портрет преступника по его тексту.
В общем, я это к тому, что в Вашем комменте выше описывается способ су, пусть и коротко. И в данном случае не играет никакой роли, насколько подробно Вы его описали. Важен лишь факт этого. Это если говорить о законе. Охотно верю, что Вы не знаете российских законов, учитывая, что Вы на Украине. Просто тем самым Вы подставляете сам форум. И в первую очередь его администраторов, ведь  именно они в первую очередь несут ответственность за содержание комментов. А Вас лично на Украине российские власти не достанут, поэтому это вдвойне некрасиво с Вашей стороны подставлять других людей.

----------


## Remarque

> Ок, на вы, так на вы. Пишу “вы” с меленькой буквы не для того, чтобы продемонстрировать неуважение к собеседнику, но руководствуясь правилами русского языка. В доказательство своих слов я спровоцировал вас, *Remarque*, на реакцию, которая, как я ожидал, подтвердит мою правоту, и я эту реакцию получил. У меня нет статистики, моё мнение основано на моих собственных наблюдениях за посетителями этого (и не только) форума. Опять же, как показывает практика, и не только моя (я вечером выложу ссылку на мнение другого человека, если оно вас заинтересует), если припереть человека к стенке фактами, он не изменит своего мнения, скорее перейдёт на ненормативную лексику. Взять того же темпо. Однажды он требовал у меня доказательств того, что *Aare* воровка, и я их предоставил. Она сама писала на этом форуме, что воровала, и очень часто. Не вырубишь топором. И я кинул ему ссылку. В результате темпо до сих пор бегает за мной и блюёт матом) Люди очень не любят, когда их тыкают носом в их неправоту. Им очень хочется выглядеть правыми, хотя бы в своих глазах. Выглядеть, но не быть, к сожалению.
> 
> 
> 
> Отвечу вашими же словами:
> 
> 
> 
> *Remarque*, мой вам совет: будьте последовательны. Иначе вы будете выглядеть правым только в своих глазах.


  Увы, "Вы" в данном случае по правилам русского языка нужно писать именно с большой буквы. Вы бы хоть заглянули в учебник русского. Или погугли. Неужели так трудно?  Местоимения Вы и Ваш пишутся с прописной (большой) буквы как форма вежливого обращения к одному лицу. При обращении к нескольким лицам следует писать вы и ваш со строчной буквы.

----------


## Remarque

> Ок, на вы, так на вы. Пишу “вы” с меленькой буквы не для того, чтобы продемонстрировать неуважение к собеседнику, но руководствуясь правилами русского языка. В доказательство своих слов я спровоцировал вас, *Remarque*, на реакцию, которая, как я ожидал, подтвердит мою правоту, и я эту реакцию получил. У меня нет статистики, моё мнение основано на моих собственных наблюдениях за посетителями этого (и не только) форума. Опять же, как показывает практика, и не только моя (я вечером выложу ссылку на мнение другого человека, если оно вас заинтересует), если припереть человека к стенке фактами, он не изменит своего мнения, скорее перейдёт на ненормативную лексику. Взять того же темпо. Однажды он требовал у меня доказательств того, что *Aare* воровка, и я их предоставил. Она сама писала на этом форуме, что воровала, и очень часто. Не вырубишь топором. И я кинул ему ссылку. В результате темпо до сих пор бегает за мной и блюёт матом) Люди очень не любят, когда их тыкают носом в их неправоту. Им очень хочется выглядеть правыми, хотя бы в своих глазах. Выглядеть, но не быть, к сожалению.
> 
> 
> 
> Отвечу вашими же словами:
> 
> 
> 
> *Remarque*, мой вам совет: будьте последовательны. Иначе вы будете выглядеть правым только в своих глазах.


 Поясните, в чём конкретно проявилась моя "реакция"? Может, я что-то пропустил? Это Вы мне первый начали неожиданно грубить, заподозрив в неискренности. А я попросил у Вас фактов. Разве я не имел права сделать это? Прошу заметить, Вы опять же первый ещё раз не сдержались, обратившись в своём следующем комменте сначала на "Вы", а потом вдруг резко перейдя на фамильярное в том конкретном случае "ты". Почему Вы это сделали? Вы не сумели совладать со своими эмоциями? На мой взгляд, Вы пытались спровоцировать меня, но так и не добились от меня нужной  Вам "реакции". На мой взгляд, Ваши прежние комменты грубее моих.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Приведённый Вами пример совершенно непригоден. По сути, Вы сейчас просто "соскочили" с темы. Я Вам выше процитировал Ваш коммент с аквалангом, а Вы мне начали приводить в пример какую-то вымышленную и нелепую ситуацию. Но какое мне до неё вообще дело? Мы же говорим о Вашем примере с аквалангом, не так ли? Вот и вернёмся к нему. Вы там коротко описали способ су. Вы же не станете этого отрицать, не так ли? Впрочем, Вашего подтверждения сего факта и не нужно. Например, Роскомнадзор в случае необходимости проводил при судебных исках по конкретным комментариям уже закрытых су-сайтах лингвистическую экспертизу. Но это только в самых крайних и непонятных случаях. А в Вашем случае и так всё ясно. Знакомые моего двоюродно брата в Москве работают в этой области, поэтому я в курсе.  К слову сказать, у меня лингвистическое образование. И я сам уже проводил в своё время в качестве эксперта лингвистические экспертизы, например, по форензике, разделе лингвистики, тесно связанной с криминалистикой. Там определяется психологический портрет преступника по его тексту.
> В общем, я это к тому, что в Вашем комменте выше описывается способ су, пусть и коротко. И в данном случае не играет никакой роли, насколько подробно Вы его описали. Важен лишь факт этого. Это если говорить о законе. Охотно верю, что Вы не знаете российских законов, учитывая, что Вы на Украине. Просто тем самым Вы подставляете сам форум. И в первую очередь его администраторов, ведь  именно они в первую очередь несут ответственность за содержание комментов. А Вас лично на Украине российские власти не достанут, поэтому это вдвойне некрасиво с Вашей стороны подставлять других людей.


 Да Вы что??

Как раз очень пригоден! Просто Вы, видимо... э-э... не въехали. Ну ниче. Видите ли, топик начинался с проблемы человека, у которого проблемы со Вселенной. ВНЕЗАПНО на последних страничках темы я обнаруживаю какую-то ботву о Виноградове, Макаревиче и т.п., которые имеют к топикстартеру и его проблемам такое же отношение, как квантовая физика к засору канализационного коллектора.

Мой коммент с аквалангом на описание способа суицида ни фига не тянет. От слова "вообще". Иначе (чисто по аналогии) человека, топающего по Арбату с двумя бутылками ацетона в руках, можно было бы смело привлечь по соответствующим статьям УК РФ: ведь ацетон используется при изготовлении пероксида ацетона - инициирующего ВВ. Ведь следак (с аналогичным Вашему подходом к расследованию УД) сам все домыслит: чел по Арбату топает с ацетоном - он хочет изготовить из него пероксид ацетона, чтобы использовать в качестве ИВВ в бомбе!
Если исходить из Вашей забавной логики, то обрубленная фраза "Берем острый нож и..." - это ж самое настоящее описание способа СУ.

Некоторые отрасли российского законодательства (например, ГК, ГПК, КАС) я знаю достаточно хорошо (поверьте, лучше Вас), да и с КоАП, УК и УПК РФ знаком в необходимых пределах: я жил в РФ с 2010 по 2018 годы, у меня есть не только синий паспорт, но и красный. С местным рабским менталитетом я тоже знаком: за одно слово можно угодить на зону по ст. 282 УК РФ. Одно только преследование "свидетелей" чего стоит!

И последнее: *В* Украине. Это я Вам как лингвист лингвисту говорю.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Увы, "Вы" в данном случае по правилам русского языка нужно писать именно с большой буквы. Вы бы хоть заглянули в учебник русского. Неужели так трудно?


 Ваще нетрудно. Все дело в том, что _здесь_ "вы"  пишется - сюрприз-сюрприз! - со строчной буквы. По крайней мере, так полагает Д.Э. Розенталь и компания. Ссылочка -
https://spark.ru/startup/idealogia-p...ovoj-perepiske

Просто поголовное большинство об этом не в курсе. Слова "щавЕ'ль" и "тЕ'фтели" тоже произносятся с ударением на те буквы, что я выделил. Но мало кто об этом знает. Во и мне приходится порой произносить их неправильно, дабы не ловить дикие взгляды от сантехников, столяров и т.п. контингента. И писать "Вы" на Интернет-форумах.

----------


## Remarque

> Да Вы что??
> 
> Как раз очень пригоден! Просто Вы, видимо... э-э... не въехали. Ну ниче. Видите ли, топик начинался с проблемы человека, у которого проблемы со Вселенной. ВНЕЗАПНО на последних страничках темы я обнаруживаю какую-то ботву о Виноградове, Макаревиче и т.п., которые имеют к топикстартеру и его проблемам такое же отношение, как квантовая физика к засору канализационного коллектора.
> 
> Мой коммент с аквалангом на описание способа суицида ни фига не тянет. От слова "вообще". Иначе (чисто по аналогии) человека, топающего по Арбату с двумя бутылками ацетона в руках, можно было бы смело привлечь по соответствующим статьям УК РФ: ведь ацетон используется при изготовлении пероксида ацетона - инициирующего ВВ. Ведь следак (с аналогичным Вашему подходом к расследованию УД) сам все домыслит: чел по Арбату топает с ацетоном - он хочет изготовить из него пероксид ацетона, чтобы использовать в качестве ИВВ в бомбе!
> Если исходить из Вашей забавной логики, то обрубленная фраза "Берем острый нож и..." - это ж самое настоящее описание способа СУ.
> 
> Некоторые отрасли российского законодательства (например, ГК, ГПК, КАС) я знаю достаточно хорошо (поверьте, лучше Вас), да и с КоАП, УК и УПК РФ знаком в необходимых пределах: я жил в РФ с 2010 по 2018 годы, у меня есть не только синий паспорт, но и красный. С местным рабским менталитетом я тоже знаком: за одно слово можно угодить на зону по ст. 282 УК РФ. Одно только преследование "свидетелей" чего стоит!
> 
> И последнее: *В* Украине. Это я Вам как лингвист лингвисту говорю.


 В данном случае важен лишь контекст, в котором написан Ваш коммент про аквалнг. Из контекста можно сделать лишь один-единственный вывод - Ваш коммент описывает способ су. Что с того, что Вы так не считаете? Закон же считает иначе. Многие преступники, находящиеся за решёткой, тоже не считают, что никаких законов не нарушали. Но это же не освобождает их от ответственности.
И с чего Вы приплели сюда якобы "рабский менталитет"? По-моему, именно на Украине рабский менталитет.

----------


## Remarque

Ну а по поводу того, что на ветке последние страницы уже вообще не в тему, то почему это Вас лично так задевает? Вы же не топикстартер, не так ли? Если у топикстартера будут ко мне какие-нибудь претензии, то я извинюсь перед ним и удалю все свои комменты из его темы. Я не помню уже, кто здесь первым начал писать не в тему. Может, я, а может, кто-то другой. Но претензий от топикстартера пока что ни к кому же не было, соответственно, его ветка в движении.

----------


## June

> Поясните, в чём конкретно проявилась моя "реакция"?


 Вы рекомендовали:




> не обращать внимание на их субъективное мнение, когда они по той или иной причине оценивают твою личность в нелестном для тебя свете


 Я оценил вашу личность в нелестном для вас свете. Вы обратили внимание на эту оценку (и продолжаете это делать). Вывод: Вы сами (пока) не готовы следовать этой своей рекомендации.




> Это Вы мне первый начали неожиданно грубить


 Совершенно верно, если речь идёт исключительно о нашем с вами диалоге. Более того, я сделал это не из желания оскорбить, а из желания продемонстрировать вам вашу же реакцию на оскорбление.




> А я попросил у Вас фактов. Разве я не имел права сделать это?


 Имели.




> Вы опять же первый ещё раз не сдержались, обратившись в своём следующем комменте сначала на "Вы", а потом вдруг резко перейдя на фамильярное в том конкретном случае "ты". Почему Вы это сделали?


 Не помню, но у меня не было дурных намерений.




> Вы не сумели совладать со своими эмоциями?


 У меня не было ярких эмоций.




> На мой взгляд, Вы пытались спровоцировать меня,


 Безусловно.




> но так и не добились от меня нужной  Вам "реакции".


 Я так не считаю.




> На мой взгляд, Ваши прежние комменты грубее моих.


 Не знаю, не сравнивал. Но употребляемые вами слова “Макакаревич”, “Макароныч” и “Кококорин” приводят меня к мысли, что и вы не против иногда погрубить и оскорбить)

*Remarque*, я уверен, вы легко поймёте меня, если захотите понять. Если не захотите, то даже гора аргументов и фактов вашей позиции не изменит, соответственно у меня нет желания продолжать их приводить. Тем не менее, я открыт к диалогу, если мне покажется, что он носит конструктивный характер. Сейчас мне так не кажется.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Что с того, что Вы так не считаете? Закон же считает иначе.


 Стесняюсь спросить, а "закон" - это никак Вы?




> Многие преступники, находящиеся за решёткой, тоже не считают, что никаких законов не нарушали. Но это же не освобождает их от ответственности.


 Открою Вам большой секрет: многие люди, находящиеся за решеткой, не являются преступниками - многие преступники находятся на свободе. Как, Вы разве не знали?




> И с чего Вы приплели сюда якобы "рабский менталитет"?


 С того, указание на что идет в моей фразе после двоеточия. Люди боятся слово лишнее сказать, а то привлекут)) К другим "симптомам" можно отнести: "кругом враги" (Украина, США, Япония, Польша, Латвия, Эстония, Литва, Финляндия, Грузия, Дания и т.д.), "мы хорошие - остальные плохие", "царь (ВВП) хороший - бояре (министры, депутаты) плохие" и т.п. Ничего не напоминает?




> По-моему, именно на Украине рабский менталитет.


 Ключевое слово здесь - "по-моему". Как может говорить о рабском менталите *в* Украине человек, живущий в государстве (будем условно считать, что Вы обитаете в РФ), где правитель не меняется почти 20 лет, где почти все его ненавидят, но всякий раз за него голосуют, где правящая партия набирает в отдельных округах по 146% голосов ра... э-э... прошу прощения... избирателей)))  С некоторых пор в Украине такое не канает.

Да, еще. Слово "Мордор" Вам случайно ни о чем не говорит, не?)))

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Ключевое слово здесь - "по-моему". Как может говорить о рабском менталите *в* Украине человек, живущий в государстве (будем условно считать, что Вы обитаете в РФ), где правитель не меняется почти 20 лет, где почти все его ненавидят, но всякий раз за него голосуют, где правящая партия набирает в отдельных округах по 146% голосов ра... э-э... прошу прощения... избирателей)))  С некоторых пор в Украине такое не канает.
> 
> Да, еще. Слово "Мордор" Вам случайно ни о чем не говорит, не?)))


 Да ни о чем ему это не говорит. Легко рассуждать о рабском менталитете в Украине, беззаботно проживая при этом в одной из процветающих европейских стран. И даже тот факт, что Украина смогла переизбрать неэффективного президента, не наводит его на мысль о том, почему в России, при значительном снижении уровня жизни, этого не произошло. Почему россияне почти безропотно проглотили Пенсионную реформу, ему тоже невдомек. Почему страна с многомиллионным населением безучастно наблюдает, как ей дают обещания, от которых потом беззастенчиво отказываются. Да в той же Франции или Греции, случись такое, акции протеста приняли бы такие масштабы, что местной власти пришлось бы подчиниться воле народа. А здесь… большинство русских никогда свободными и не были, это потомственные рабы: покорство, терпение, холопство у них в крови. А вопросы крови, как известно, самые сложные вопросы в мире.

----------


## June

> Есть простое правило: "живи и давай жить другим". Не вредя им никоим образом.


 Я уже высказывался по этому поводу, выскажусь ещё раз. Любое комфортное для проживания государство добивается своей комфортности за счёт того, что не даёт жить убийцам, ворам, насильникам, нарушителям правил дорожного движения, далее по списку, как правило, очень длинному. Человек остаётся в живых благодаря иммунитету, не дающему жить микроорганизмам, постоянно пытающимся употребить его в качестве пищи. Глядя на государство, в котором я живу, и на посетителей форума, с которыми иногда общаюсь, понимаю, что и там, и там иммунитета явно не хватает, и это меня сильно огорчает.

----------

